
Practical Implementation with Flutter of DroidKaigi Conference App - yamarkz
https://github.com/yamarkz/unofficial_conference_app_2020
======
yamarkz
About a six months has passed since I started using Flutter.

I didn't know much at first. However, through trial and error, I gained an
understanding of Flutter App implement.

This Flutter app has been created with a practical implementation that goes
beyond the sample code.

I think Flutter is a great cross-platform framework.

if you are interested, please give me feedback. :)

~~~
Jonnax
Nice app!

What are your thoughts on flutter overall?

Did it make it easy to build a cross platform app?

How was dart to learn? Is it a headache to understand the syntax of yet
another programming language?

Have you been totally satisfied with the performance?

~~~
yamarkz
Thanks!

I think Flutter will be one of the standards for app development in the
future. because it's simple, beautiful, and enable you to build apps quickly.

Flutter is very easy to use and enable you to create apps cross-platform.

Dart learned mainly from the official documentation. It has so much
information.

it has good at Formatter, so you can learn excellent notation systematically.
;)

I'm satisfied with the performance and developer experience.

------
codingbbq
The UI looks great and thanks for sharing the code. I would definitely look at
the code to learn how you implemented. I too am a learner and have been doing
Flutter UI challenges for couple of months now to gain comfortable knowledge
about this amazing platform. One thing I addon is to write my experience in a
blog post, it helps me grip my understanding of the concept.

